# sound studdering



## bluebsh (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a Premier XL4 and a Tivo Mini connected together via MoCA... before the spring update it worked fine, after it, I have an issue with audio out of no where going out then coming back and going out every second or so... to fix it I have to change the channel up or down then it is fine again... anyone else see this with the last update? Really annoying!


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm seeing periodic audio drop out since the 20.3.1 update as well. But mine only happens 2-3 times an hour for a second or two and (usually) the audio comes right back without any action on my part. 

Are you seeing this with live TV or streaming of recordings? For me it's mostly with live TV.


----------



## bluebsh (Jun 4, 2008)

Loach said:


> I'm seeing periodic audio drop out since the 20.3.1 update as well. But mine only happens 2-3 times an hour for a second or two and (usually) the audio comes right back without any action on my part.
> 
> Are you seeing this with live TV or streaming of recordings? For me it's mostly with live TV.


I've only noticed this with live tv


----------



## brbrem (Jan 7, 2008)

Live tv here too. Very annoying


----------



## rusa8 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have stuttering sound also on my TiVo mini - connected via Mocha to a Premiere 4.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I also have it and I am connected via Ethernet.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

bluebsh said:


> to fix it I have to change the channel up or down then it is fine again...


I have this issue, but the dropout is not intermittent. Regularly I turn on the TV and there is no audio at all. A channel change fixes it.

I am also getting a scratching noise when using any trick-play buttons on the Mini. New in the last week or two. It doesn't happen every time, but sure does hurt the ears when it does.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Is TiVo aware of your issue(s)? I looked for something here but didn't see it listd -> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displayrootposts?msgBoardID=10100105&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560

It appears that TiVo more actively supports those forums for this sort of problem.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

My mom experienced this sound stuttering issue on her Mini while watching live TV. Her Mini(s) are Also connected via MoCA and its a new problem that we hadn't seen previously.


----------



## RMKatz (Jun 29, 2003)

I am also experiencing the sound stuttering issue when turning on the television. Sometimes there is no audio at all -- but the video is fine. I fix the issue by changing the channel, as other people have commented in this thread.
- Tivo Mini
- MOCA
- Tivo Premiere 4


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Same issues here. Ethernet connection. It's a Tivo feature


----------



## hershey4 (May 31, 2006)

I just got my Mini set up yesterday and I see the audio problems a lot but also the video freezes as well. Not sure if I am experiencing quite the same thing as this thread or if I could have some network setup issue.

I turn on the Mini/tv to live tv and then immediately rewind to take advantage of future Fast Forwarding. I hit play and get a few seconds of audio and then audio and video freezes. I changed channels and I think it still happened. I will start to pay attention to the sequencing to see just whats up. But it is AWFUL. 

That coax jack is newly installed too (along with another jack and a new splitter) and the moca setup is new, so I have a lot of new things to be suspicious of before I start blaming the mini.


----------



## pmalve (Jul 13, 2012)

Also have it here with moca and a roamio


----------



## hershey4 (May 31, 2006)

I think I have two issues. The everything-stutters-and-freezes-issue seems to be just with high-def channels. When I am watching SD channels, I just get the intermittent audio dropouts that last a few seconds.

Both issues are horrible. This is expensive equipment and it was a big $ decision to go the Premiere4/Moca/Mini route vs. the comcast DVR. I don't expect these kind of technical failures with my beloved Tivo brand. Very disappointed. (And my return-it-if-not-satisfied time period has run out thanks to Comcast taking 6 weeks to complete the installation).

I think I may have to call Tech Support. blech. :-(


----------



## cosmicjoke (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmm, i got a mini w/ lifetime sub last night which i use in conjunction w/ my elite, and too am getting just half second audio stutters here and there with live HD channels thus far, using MoCA on both tivos (could use wired ethernet on the mini to see if that changes anything). Haven't experienced it on HD recordings though... not sure what deal is, find it hard to believe it's my MoCA adapter or Airport Extreme Base Station that is to blame. Have been using MoCA for channel guide on elite and with big MP4 files to my Apple TV flawlessly for a year now, 10GB 2hr 1080p type files (Moca into tivo elite, wired ethernet from elite to Apple TV) Haven't had it long enough to have had experienced earlier firmware, it auto updated firmware on first boot... so can't say if it's firmware related...


----------



## cosmicjoke (Jan 31, 2012)

just wanted to chime in that everything has been chill with the mini since getting the fall update on my premiere xl4 (signed up for some priority access list and then bugged one of the tivo people on twitter and got it today) , both the xl4 and mini now have matching firmware - 20.3.7.1a, and i've watched live tv for a few hours now without issues where it was having an audio stutter/pixelation once very 20 mins or so for a second prior to it...... so again, it was either the firmware update or a restart on the premiere xl4 that fixed it... everything seems perfect... the update incidentally also fixed the music apps on my mini, which were having some error c05 issue /shrug


----------

